# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Apple Safari

## BiZ111

Сразу после официального представления новой версии аппарата iPhone 4 на конференции WWDC, компания Apple объявила о выпуске новой версии своего настольного веб-браузера Safari 5 для платформ Windows и Mac. В отличие от предыдущей версии, которая отличалась по большей части косметическими изменениями, браузер Safari 5 демонстрирует значительный прогресс по скорости работы и поддержке новейших стандартов Интернета, включая HTML5. Кроме того, теперь в Safari можно переключать поисковый сервис по умолчанию, а новая функция под названием Safari Reader помогает читать тексты статей в максимально удобной форме. 

С точки зрения скорости работы главным новшеством стал механизм исполнения JavaScript-сценариев под названием Nitro – прирост скорости по сравнению с Safari 4 достигает 30%. Ранее технология Nitro была известна под названием SquirrelFish Extreme. Ожидается, что технология Nitro в какой-либо форме будет использована и в мобильной версии браузера Safari для аппаратов iPhone/iPad/iPod Touch. 

Для дополнительного увеличения скорости при загрузке веб-страниц новый браузер компании Apple теперь использует предварительную загрузку данных с DNS-серверов, как это уже сделано в браузере Google Chrome. Максимальную пользу такой механизм приносит при работе с объемными веб-страницами, содержащими массу ссылок на внешние ресурсы – как только вы щелкнете по ссылке, браузер уже будет знать IP-адрес нужного сайта. Кроме того, обновленный механизм кеширования веб-страниц позволяет гораздо быстрее отображать уже посещенные вами когда-то страницы.

Следует подробнее остановиться на функции Safari Reader: браузер автоматически определяет, что на странице есть цельная статья – в универсальной адресной строке появляется специальная кнопка. Нажав эту кнопку, пользователь убирает с экрана весь малозначимый контент, не связанный напрямую со статьей, и получает качественное отображение текста статьи с иллюстрациями, но без рекламы, кнопок и прочих ненужных элементов. Само собой, показанную статью можно масштабировать, выводить на принтер и отправлять по электронной почте.

Еще одной важной частью Safari 5 является расширенная поддержка технологий из стандарта HTML5. Прежде поддержка этих технологий уже была доступна в бета-версиях, но теперь все они попали в коммерческий вариант. В частности, Safari 5 поддерживает полноэкранное воспроизведение видеозаписей в формате HTML5 и титры. Также поддерживается механизм Geolocation для привязки к географическому местоположению пользователя, элементы для разбиения веб-приложений на фрагменты, атрибуты перетаскивания для элементов страницы, механизм проверки вводимых форм, язык Ruby, компоненты AJAX History, EventSource и WebSockets. В целом, с появление Safari 5 компания Apple догнала по возможностям своих давних конкурентов Chrome и Firefox.

Что касается расширений, новая программа Safari Developer Program для разработчиков позволяет создавать сторонние расширения для Safari 5 с использованием стандартных технологий, включая HTML5, CSS3 и Java. Все расширения Safari Extensions исполняются в изолированной «песочнице» и снабжаются электронным сертификатом, который выдает сама компания Apple после проверки расширения.

Загрузить новый браузер можно прямо сейчас с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Подробнее о выпуске новейшего браузера Safari 5 для «родной» платформы Mac OS X и для поклонников Windows можно прочитать в обзорах на сайтах [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

*Safari 5*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

